

Ask HN: Upcoming API Days/ Hack-a-thons? - jdavid

Between now and say January 1, what are the best hackethons coming up?<p>- In the Bay Area? #sf<p>- In the world? #world<p>like 2-3day ones.
======
stanleydrew
Twilio (#sf) is hosting API Hack Day on October 24th. It's just one full day,
but should be really good: <http://apihackday.eventbrite.com/>

------
noglorp
I'd like to ask a follow up question: is there a good website that
specifically tracks these things? I always seem to get news of them after the
fact.

~~~
jdavid
seems like hacker events would be a thing for YC to track.

it would be great if there was an ical feed based on keywords.

a few years ago i bought the domain name hackerweekend.com, but maybe there is
a better domain.

if it doesn't exist anyone want to build it?

